# How to light a toddler-proof room with no overhead lights?



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

We're in a rental, and DS' playroom has no overhead lighting. He's now able to climb on the sofa and he is fascinated with the (glass) lamps. I don't like trying to keep him away from the lamps constantly because I like for him to have a room where he can explore everything safely. He knows the lamps mean "danger" but that makes them more attractive. Obviously we don't want to spend much money on this room because it's a rental, so how do you safely light a room when there's no overhead lighting?

Any ideas?


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

Right off the top of my head, I'd say get a hanging lamp, and some conduit you can attach to the wall to run the cord through to a height that's kidproof. That way he can't play Tarzan







You should only have to make a couple of easily-patched holes.


----------



## teatotaler (Jul 22, 2004)

What about some Christmas lights? Again, the cord would need to be placed behind something or a cord cover used.

Nami


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

What we did, for the same issue was use china lamps.We bought cheap wall brackets at home depot, and little clamp things that you clamp over the cord to screw it to the wall so kids can't grab at it.Really tiny, clear plastic so they don't really show much.
Then, hang the bracket off the wall near the ceiling, and drape the china lamp cord over and down the wall, clamping, screwing into place.Then, finish off with an in-use outlet cover, that covers the oulet while you still use it.You can buy them atThe Right Start, It's kind of like a plastic bubble that goes over the outlet.
I got my china lamps online, but ikea has them cheap too.And when you get the cord, get one that has a switch on the cord to turn on and off.
Dd and ds love our lamps-which are yellow and blue and different sizes-they really are cool.
HTH, and makes sense


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

I learned this little trick from one of my education classes years ago. If you have lamps on tables and you are worried about them getting pulled off, tie the cord around the leg of the table before you plug it in. Then if they pull on the cord from the wall, which they tend to do, it won't pull the lamp off the table. I do this with all my lamps, cd players, etc. I try to keep the outlets hidden by furnature, but in the places I can't do it, at least I know he won't pull the lamp on himself if he pulls the cord out of the wall.

On the other side of the room we have a floor lamp that is beside the couch, but behind the end table that also sits beside the couch. Then beside the end table we have a fake ficus tree that blocks the other side of the lamp.

Of course, we bought cheap lamps cause we knew they might be broken someday. :LOL


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

We have a similar situation--we put a light in a corner with a playpen in front of it--so it is blocked from my guys. The other is behind a baby gate (we got one of those kidco gates that can be positioned in all kinds of configurations and I know they make ones that are freestanding--or maybe you could put one in a playpen type area...anyway, that is what works for us!


----------

